# Swollen tail



## cbrasie34 (Jan 5, 2022)

You
My indoor two year old cat went outside through a first floor open window and 20 hours later came home and was not acting right. I picked her up and it seems she was uncomfortable on her back side. It's been three days and she's a little better but I think her tail is swollen at the base and not playful at all.


----------



## winnerguy (Sep 20, 2021)

Perhaps you should take her to a vet if she still isn't feeling quite right. There is a high chance that she scratched herself on a thorny bush or had an encounter with an animal (possibly another cat). When these sorts of things happen, I typically just ride the issue out, but again, if nothing has changed up to this point, then it would be best to see a vet to ensure your cat's well-being.

Kind regards,

Will


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Definitely take her to the vet. You don't want to chance it in case it is something that will get worse.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Please take her to the Vet as soon as possible. It may be nothing serious, but swelling can be a sign of something broken and infection could quickly set in.


----------

